# Manor house k October 2012



## urban phantom (Nov 13, 2012)

This is small manor house with stable block and smithery that my wife found whilst on are way back from another location its very unstable the cellar has collapsed at one side of the house taking the floor with it some effort has been made to try and save house 
now for the pictures 




manor house K 078 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr






manor house K 006 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 005 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 038 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 041 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 025 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 064 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 013 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 037 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 076 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 097 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 114 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 122 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 074 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr




manor house K 003 by urban phantom, on Flickr



Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very interesting,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mookster (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice place...but if you want to keep the location really hidden you may want to avoid copying/pasting the description word for word from another site...


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 13, 2012)

mookster said:


> Nice place...but if you want to keep the location really hidden you may want to avoid copying/pasting the description word for word from another site...



thanks mate its a difficult one tbh there is nothing in it but still id hate to see it getting robbed because of a careless post do you think i should edit my post


----------



## banshee (Nov 13, 2012)

i hope you had a go on the swings


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 13, 2012)

i dont think thay would take me


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 13, 2012)

what a great looking place! loads of character. thanks for sharing


----------



## mookster (Nov 13, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> thanks mate its a difficult one tbh there is nothing in it but still id hate to see it getting robbed because of a careless post do you think i should edit my post



It's up to you, your call at the end of the day whether you want it 'out there' or not


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 14, 2012)

shot_in_the_dark said:


> what a great looking place! loads of character. thanks for sharing



Thanks mate


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 14, 2012)

shame its so empty but still a good one, well done


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 14, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> shame its so empty but still a good one, well done



thanks mate i think were a couple of years to late as work that has been done is fresh but still a nice mootch


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great mate, finding a gem is my holy grail ! thanks for sharing


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks worth a good look round does that


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 18, 2012)

like that ...sort of place I'd enjoy wandering round I think


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 18, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> Looks great mate, finding a gem is my holy grail ! thanks for sharing



Thanks mate it would of been grand in its day


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like an interesting mooch. Thanks for sharing


----------

